# <tbody > Problem mit Mozilla Firefox



## Romsl (21. März 2005)

Hi,

es gibt folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Tabelle die noch eine Tabelle beinhaltet. Die äußerste Tabelle hat 100% Höhe.


```
<table height="100%">

</table>
```

Die innere Tabelle beinhaltet


```
<thead>
            <tr>
                <th>Col 1</th><th>Col 2</th><th>Col 3</th><th>Col4</th><th>Col 5</th>
            </tr>
        </thead>
        <tbody style="overflow:auto; height:100%; ">
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            ........
        </tbody>
```

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass ich unten (in der äußeren Tabelle) noch eine NavLeiste habe. Ich möchte jetzt, dass die äußerste Tabelle 100% hat und die innere genau die 100% von der äußeren einnimmt, und falls mehr Datensätze (Zeilen) vorhanden sind eben diese innere gescrollt werden kann.

Das heißt ich habe im Endeffekt auf der Seite eine Tabelle die den restlichen Bildschirminhalt einnimmt und innerhalb eine Scrollable Tabelle.

Danke


----------



## Romsl (22. März 2005)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<form method="post" name="bp" action="">
    <table style="overflow:auto; height: 100%; ">
       <tbody style="overflow:auto; height: 100%; ">
       <tr>
          <td>
          <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100%">
              <thead>
                  <tr>
                      <th>Col 1</th><th>Col 2</th><th>Col 3</th><th>Col4</th><th>Col 5</th>
                  </tr>
              </thead>
              <tfoot>
            
              </tfoot>
              <tbody style="overflow:auto; max-height:100%; ">
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
                  <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>      
         </tbody>
          </table>
          </td>
       </tr>
   </tbody>
</table>
</form>
Leiste
</body>
</html>
```

MOZILLA FIREFOX.

So sollte es aussehen. In der inneren Tabelle (erzeugt durch Template) ist ein Header angegeben. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich den Header aber nicht mitscrollen möchte, sondern er soll oben stehen bleiben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu realisieren ohne das Template zu ändern, oder das Template zu ändern ohne Auswirkungen auf bestehende Komponenten zu haben?

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## Romsl (22. März 2005)

Im IE gibts einen Hack dafür, aber im FIREFOX und Konsorten wills nicht gehen. Da muss es doch etwas geben 


```
<STYLE type="text/css" media="screen">
    #container
    {
        border: solid 1px black;
        width: 50%;
        height: 150px;
        overflow: auto;
    }
    .noScroll
    {
        position:relative;
        top:expression(this.offsetParent.scrollTop);
        background-color:white;
        font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
    }
    TH
    {
        text-align: left;
    }
</STYLE>
<div id="container">
    <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width: 100%">
        <thead>
            <tr class="noScroll">
                <TH>Col 1</TH><TH>Col 2</TH><TH>Col 3</TH><TH>Col 4</TH><TH>Col 5</TH>
            </tr>
        </thead>
        <tbody>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
            <tr><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr>
        </tbody>
    </TABLE>
</div>
```


----------



## Romsl (23. März 2005)

Hänge leider immernoch an diesem Problem und komm nicht weiter.

Danke


----------

